# Pouter Pigeon Available in Lousiana



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I may have a Horseman Pouter needing adoption in Louisiana. The bird is being fostered and I have been unable to reach the breeder (former member of our club). If I am unable to reach him by Friday I want to have someone adopt the bird. By the description the bird is most likely a hen, fairly tame, and is a year old. If you would like more information on Horseman Pouters or if you are interested in adopting and have the means to pick the bird up in Lousiana contact me via PM.

Regards, Charlie


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Owner has been contacted. Thanks, Charlie


----------

